# Ashermans Syndrome - any success stories out there?



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

hi all 

I've just found out through a copy of a letter sent to my gp that I have got Ashermans Syndrome and after reading up on it am freaking out completely. 

Just wondering if anyone knows of any success stories out there or if anyone knows of anything I should be pushing for at my fet review in a couple of weeks.


Thanks x


----------

